# Water Temperature Too High?



## Castaic Fisherman (Jun 10, 2008)

I know the ideal temperature should be in the high 70's but I'm not getting there. My Eclipse 12 tank is consistently above 80* F - usually around 82*. I've used both a Coralife digital and glass thermometer so I believe the numbers. I've unplugged the heater and turned off the lights to see if that was affecting the temperature. They do to some extent because the temperature does rise a bitwhen they are on but with them off, the temperature stays up there. I've also tested my 30 gal goldfish tank that has low wattage light and no heater. Its temperature is about the same 80*. So, I'm thinking that I'm stuck with high temperature water. FWIW, the house temperature is set for 78* during the day and 80* at night.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Based on your house temps, I would say the water temp is fairly accurate. I'm not sure about your geographical location, but I'm in Florida and I can't get my temps below 80 either during the summer.


----------



## Castaic Fisherman (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for that insight. I'm in southern California where the current outside temp is about 90*.

Does the higher water have much impact on fish and plant health?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Another fellow Floridian here with summertime temps in the low 80's. No apparent ill effects - at least with my plants and fish.


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm in Houston and had the same problem. I have since removed my glass top and put my dual pc coralife on legs and this has dropped the temp by 2 degrees. It gets up to about 78 degrees now. The only downfall has been evaporation.
Brian


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Wife likes to keep it really cool during the day so mine is staying between 74-78 during the day.
My swordtails and guppies were being effected at 80, but now they doing well. Keep blinds closed for sure and also keeping an open top during the summer months here. Got the coralife dual cf also with adjustable legs and a hagen glo, but can't raise it because of the hex tank.


----------



## Cohazard (Nov 30, 2007)

so the plants should be able to ride out the summer at 82? I'm in socal too with the same problem.

no heater being used.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Blow a fan across the top of the tanks, this will cool them down by a few degrees. If the tank has a top, open that up.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I took my planted tank up to 84 F for a week to combat an ich outbreak a couple of months ago. No problems. I think even just over 80 F for a time would be ok just be sure to have some decent surface movement to provide good O2 for the fish.


----------



## Castaic Fisherman (Jun 10, 2008)

I opened the top and with the ceiling fan going, I'm able to get the temp below 80. As previously reported by another poster, the water evaporates quickly.

I also noticed a light dusting of algae on the glass today so I'm going to leave the lights off until my plants arrive.


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

Sacramento area chiming in... my 20 longs and 10 gallon get up to 84 most summer days, the 50 gal & 20 gal stay at 82. Everything seems OK, even the shrimp.I have noticed that certain tanks used to react badly to certain nutrients or combinations of nutrients, but now they just suck them up and beg for more.


----------

